# 1959 Golden Flyer Rear Rack WANTED or DECALS MADE Please



## JMack (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## JMack (Dec 25, 2018)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 29, 2019)

If the decal is less than 19" long, I can make it out of self adhesive vinyl with a clear gloss overlay.  If it is less than 19", send me the dimensions (length and width) and a photo looking straight down on it.  PM me to discuss further.  If you want waterslide, I can do the artwork and a person I work with for waterslides can print it.
Thanks.
Shawn


----------



## JMack (May 29, 2019)

Unfortunately I only possess a blank black rack but could give dimensional reference if that could work ? Thanks !


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 29, 2019)

Yes, you could tell me how long and wide you would want the decal to be.


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 31, 2019)

Did you come up with any measurements yet for what would work for the length and width of the decal?


----------



## JMack (Jun 2, 2019)

3 1/4” at back
4” at widest ahead of cut in
17 1/2” length point to back
13” point to widest width cut in spot
2 3/4” at cut in spots


----------



## JMack (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks!  I can work from those measurements.  With a 13" overall length, my printer can print this.  The price will be $28 including shipping.  If you want me to go ahead and make it, let me know.
Shawn


----------



## JMack (Jun 3, 2019)

I will work on getting more precise measurements and diagram for you & report next few days. And what do you think the water slide would run me if you did the art? Thanks !


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jun 3, 2019)

I know that just for the waterslide decal an 8.5x11 sheet is a minimum of $56 (including shipping), and this would require a larger sheet, so it would be more than $56, but I don't know how much more.  For doing just the artwork I would charge about $20.  If you want me to get a price on the waterslide, let me know.


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jun 11, 2019)

I found another really good photo of the decal to help with proportions.  Based on your measurements and the photo, I made a template of the rack decal shape for you to print out and test for fit.  There are 4 files attached.  Print out GFTemplate1, 2, and 3.  Make sure they print at 100% scale.  If they print at 100% scale, the measurements inside the black lines should be as shown on each piece (give or take a mm).  Align the black lines and tape them together, then cut out the decal shape.  When assembled, you should have something that looks like what is in the AssembledTemplate photo and the overall length of the decal should be 422mm, again give or take a mm or two.  Let me know if I need to make any adjustments to the fit.
Shawn


----------



## JMack (Jun 19, 2019)

Here’s another photo found. Will get around to measuring next week hopefully, busy at work... thanks again


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------

